# 6700K & 10000K pc combo



## baka (Jan 4, 2006)

Hi,

Has anyone seen or tried this combo temp. 6700 and 10000k, I know that the 10000k is too bright. I wonder using the 6700k just offsets the color. Anyone.


----------



## eklikewhoa (Jul 24, 2006)

Over on the tropheus forum a member did that combo and it brought out not only the reds but the yellows in the fish. 

personally I don't like the blue color it emits


----------



## xcooperx (Jun 24, 2006)

I just change my lightning from 9325k/6700k combo to 10,000k/6,700k combo, i dont really like the 1st combo its kinda pink, thats why i change it and now im fully satisfied, dual 6700k bulb is also good, it brings out the green color of plants.

Here's a pic of my tank right now



















Its 29 Gallon Tank with 2x65 CF watts Coralife


----------



## nswhite (Aug 25, 2006)

I like the duel 6700K I think its better for the plants and algea.


----------



## Snake52 (Dec 15, 2006)

xcooperx,

Did the plants grow any better ? Esp. the high light demanding ones ?? Thanks.


----------



## spdskr (Apr 24, 2006)

I switched from 6700 in my tanks to the combo setup a number a months ago and have been pleased with the colors of my fish and plants and also the increased growth rates of my stem plants.


----------



## Muirner (Jan 9, 2007)

What combo setup did you use? Did you use the 6700k & 10000k combo? I'm calling phillips now to get emission graphs, and then deciding my bulbs. How do you like the look of your combo? Any colors washed out?


----------



## Left Coast DJ (Nov 16, 2006)

I use a 6700/10000K combo in my 30" Orbit. I probably would have preferred a double 6700K. But drsfostersmith.com only had the 6700/10000K combo in the square pin configuration at that time. I just have the 6700K bulb on a timer. I manually turn on the 10000K bulb when I come home from work or whenever I feel I need to pump up the wattage. When I had both bulbs on a timer, I had a vicious BGA issue. Now that I have started pumping CO2, so far so good.

DJ


----------



## Muirner (Jan 9, 2007)

So 10,000k bulbs on average will give me a higher probability of getting an algae outbreak? Im going to have 4 bulbs over a 55 gal tank. They will be T8s or T12s. Both are wired to one timer. I'll run all 6500K's if that lowers my chance of algae, i just figured, a 10k in there would look nice, adding some blue.


----------



## spdskr (Apr 24, 2006)

I use the Current dual daylight 65 watt CF bulb (with an additional NO 20 watt bulb to total the 85 watts). I personally did not notice any additional algae growth in my tank when I made the switch, just brighter colors and more pearling from the stem plants. I believe going with more wattage would intensify your algae problems versus merely changing the spectrum. As DJ states, if you are worried about algae, check your CO2 levels.


----------



## Muirner (Jan 9, 2007)

sounds good spdskr, my wattage levels shouldnt be to high about mid 2 wpg over a 55 gal. El Natural style, so 'll stay away from CO2 to start.


----------



## Jdinh04 (Oct 7, 2004)

I have both bulbs but I am only using the 6,700k bulb at the moment. The tank has been set up for 2 weeks, and after a month or so I will kick the 10,000k in for 4 hours a day. So I don't know what will happen until I try it out, but so far Cooper's tank seems to be doing well with it.


----------



## xcooperx (Jun 24, 2006)

yeah my tank is doing well, actually its just the same growth rate when im using 9325k/6700k combo and 10,000k/6700k, i dont think so that 10,000k makes algae growth, but still i like the 6700k, on my second tank im gonna put just 6700k on it and Green Plants only, no reds.


----------

